# TRU-TUNGSTEN Mad Maxx Frog



## Jim (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyone try this frog yet? Does it compare to a swamp Donkey? Some of the colors look pretty cool.

Info: https://www.wired2fish.com/WhatsUp.aspx?ArticleID=2309


----------



## ilinimud (Jun 18, 2009)

LoL, i seen that. I think Spro should sue them. If you are going to come out with a "new" product, it could atleast look a tad different than one that is already out.


----------



## Zum (Jun 18, 2009)

I have something similiar.

sorry for fuzzy pics.
I don't know what it's called,,,really don't care for it,think it's to light(throw it okay,just the fish knock it in the air),fills up with water,hard for me to get a hook set,maybe if the fish are real aggressive,I'll try it again.
Have better luck with fluke type baits,even buzzbaits.


----------



## slim357 (Jun 20, 2009)

I just saw this the other day in the new bass pro catalog, I thought I was up on my frog game with just about one of every type looks like I have found another to try, might wait till I hear what others think.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks too much like the spro, the body looks to be harder plastic like the spro too. No upturned hooks, which does not help either. I am gonna have to try one out since I can't get ahold of any swamp donkeys.


----------



## mr.fish (Jun 23, 2009)

jkbirocz said:


> Looks too much like the spro, the body looks to be harder plastic like the spro too. No upturned hooks, which does not help either. I am gonna have to try one out since I can't get ahold of any swamp donkeys.



And you can always put your own bend on those hooks with a strong set of pliers. Down really fish frogs, but is it even possible to change out the hooks all together?


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 24, 2009)

The hook on the swamp donkey is a regular round bend with the point slightly upturned, most others have a ewg frog hook. The round bends give you a much better hookset. They sell frog hooks, and I am sure you could change them out on a a scum frog, but on the new higher quality frogs it would probably be more difficult to do without ruining thr frog.


----------

